

Tim Ferris on A Day in The Life (Hulu Series) - stevenbrianhall
http://www.hulu.com/watch/352863/a-day-in-the-life-tim-ferriss
Hulu has had a series going for a few months that follows an influential person around for 24 hours. This week they profiled Tim Ferris, and I found the whole thing extremely interesting. He answers some common criticisms that you commonly hear about him, and makes a visit to visit the CEO of Trippy.<p>Here's another good one about Richard Branson that was pretty excellent as well - http://www.hulu.com/watch/268429/a-day-in-the-life-richard-branson#s-p3-so-i0<p>Probably US only (or people like me, who are outside the US, but use a service to get around the restriction). Sorry about that!
======
shakinandbakin
First time checking out this Hulu Series....big Tim Ferriss fan...will
definitely be looking out for of 'A Day in the Life'

